
Ask HN: What search engine do you use for Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Video? - scottmotte
What search engine&#x2F;tool&#x2F;system do you use to search across the major tv and video providers like Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Video?
======
xypherblue
I use [https://www.justwatch.com/](https://www.justwatch.com/) because it
supports Australian streaming services, but hope that
[https://reelgood.com/](https://reelgood.com/) launches here soon as the app
is much more pleasant to use.

